# Rotary engine



## Kaleb (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a page on Douglas Self's site about a rotary steam engine that appeared in _Model Engineer and Electrician_ in 1904 which also includes some plans. I thought someone here might be interested in trying to build one.


----------



## ewok (Aug 20, 2011)

what is the web page?


----------



## slowcoach (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, I think this is it.. http://www.douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/POWER/rotaryengines/rotaryeng6.htm#comp

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Kaleb (Sep 27, 2011)

Here it is: http://www.douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/POWER/rotaryengines/rotaryengmodel.htm


----------

